# Pacificon Gaming Expo - Labor Day Weekend.



## Azmyth (Sep 2, 2010)

Pacificon's Main Page
September 3 - 6, 2010
Pathfinder Society & RPGA Sing-up Calendar

PFS #2-01: Before the Dawn—Part I: The Bloodcove Disguise 
  PFS #2-02: Before the Dawn—Part II: Rescue at Azlant Ridge 
  PFS #2-03: The Rebel's Ransom 
  PFS #29: The Devil We Know—Part I: Shipyard Rats 
  PFS #30: The Devil We Know—Part II: Cassomir's Locker 
  PFS #41: The Devil We Know—Part III: Crypt of Fools 
  PFS #48: The Devil We Know—Part IV: Rules of the Swift 
  PFS #51: The City of Strangers—Part I: The Shadow Gambit 
  PFS #52: The City of Strangers—Part II: The Twofold Demise      
  PFS Intro to PFS - Master of the Fallen Fortress

  PFS Year of the Shadow Lodge Special


PLAYERS, BRING YOUR GAME!


----------

